# NON ROLLING STOCK



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw this on to Marty's so I stopped on the way home and took some pictures.

I thought if might be interesting to model.














This is what it looks like up close 










Now what the heck do you think they use this for?

Here is a lighter version of the picture


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. In some two horse town in west TN (near Huntington if memory serves), there is a covered hopper up in the air (small two bay) at a cement plant, in full L&N markings.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if it is a useful hopper to hold feed or seed for ranch operations or just a "billboard" put up on a whim. 

May I cob onto one of your photos here for my collection of "boxcars in barnyards" photos? I don't have many, but it is fun finding them.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes you can copy the pic's I sent a E mail to the ranch to see if they would answer and explain why they did it/ No answer yet


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That one is simply a billboard. They are often used as overhead storage for grain, so a truck can back under them later and unload. Quite and ingenious idea.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Locally there are two old box cars that are not anywhere near apparent railroad tracks. Both fo course are to close to where tracks used to be. Neither are on Trucks or wheels anymore and will likely never move as the worth in Semi-dry storage is higher than the scrap value of the steel. One is at a local hardware/surplus store in a building that at one point had a siding MANY years ago. The other is at what was once a local oil distributor again it is not far from track adn there may have beena sidign ther at one point? 

The non-rolling billboard is a neat concept. 

The only other non-rolling stock locally I can think of is the old Tank car on concrete pylons that is now gone at the Arcade and Atticca RR. IT was a fueling station at one point I believe? 

Chas


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of non-rolling stock from somewhere north of Alamosa, CO on Rt 285.


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

Stampin' Up! in Kanab, Utah has several box cars. Nearest railway I know of it the UP in Cedar City, 60 miles line of sight, about 100 by road. Not sure what the deal is, because as far as I know, Kanab has never had any sort of rail service, even 1800s NG short line stuff.


----------

